
How NASA Certifies New Spacecraft Safe Enough for Humans - caution
https://www.wired.com/story/how-nasa-certifies-new-spacecraft-safe-enough-for-humans/
======
axg11
There has been a lot of controversy regarding the process that NASA has
imposed on SpaceX in comparison to previous spacecraft. The Space Shuttle
would never be approved under modern rules. Not that that is a bad thing.

